# Color Help



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey...this may be a silly question but what is the name for this color of this betta. I have had him for awhile and I can't decide if he's black, green, or blue...its a little frustrating...


----------



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

I think a little bit of all of those colours! 
Very prettty betta, too!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hmm... it does seem to have all three, doesn't he?  But there's one site I'm looking at that says if you breed a "Royal Blue" or "Steel Blue" female and a "Melano Black" male, they often produce the iridescence seen in your guy. 
I think he would be considered black (or melano). 

Reference: http://watershed3.tripod.com/types.html


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

THanks hXcChic22, I'm starting to think black is the only possible answer. You know I always did want a black betta ;-) Thanx for the help everybody...


----------

